# Trek 520: Give me your horror stories!



## becca (May 31, 2004)

i'm rebuilding a Trek 520 and probably switching in some new parts.

i replaced the seatpost + seat + wheels already. i'm getting to the drivetrain and braking system this week.

if you could have changed anything (or everything!) about your 520, excluding the frame and fork, what would you have done?

right now, i'm probably switching my derailleurs over to campagnellos since i'm not a huge fan of shimano. i'm also thinking about changing the triple in the front to a double, since i don't have any major hills in my travel plans.

i wish i could chance the bar end shifters to STIs, but it doesn't look like that will be possiable. Curses!


----------



## bjh (Aug 17, 2004)

becca said:


> i'm rebuilding a Trek 520 and probably switching in some new parts.
> 
> i wish i could chance the bar end shifters to STIs, but it doesn't look like that will be possiable. Curses!


I bought a Trek 520 a couple of months ago, and the bike shop had replaced the bar end shifters with Shimano 105 dual-control levers. A big improvement, I think, except that you need a Travel Agent or similar device to make this setup compatible with the stock Avid V-brakes. On my bike this seems to cause problems when you have to remove a wheel; I had to re-adjust and re-center my brakes everytime I put the wheel back on. That problem seems to be settling down now.

Overall, though, I'm pretty happy with the stock parts. I've heard complaints about the stock seat and the tires, but both suit me fine.


----------



## banjoboy (May 20, 2003)

Why did you buy a touring bike if you wanted a racing bike? The 520 is a traditional touring bike. Bar end shifters are the only thing you would want on a long distance trip.
Also shimano is easier to get parts for if they break on the road. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*520 - can perfection be improved*

I own several bicycles, each with a specific cause. The 2004 520 is for long range touring (100+ miles) and hauling and is by far the most versital bike I own. Rough southern Indiana back roads have never knocked the wheels out of true. The only complaint I've had after thousands of miles is that the factory saddle isn't the greatest, but what factory saddle is. I put a Selle Italia Prolink Gelflow on it and have loved it every since. 
Campy? More money goes to name than function with Campy components. 
Why replace the seatpost, it's not going to break and if weight is a concern a touring bike isn't a good choice.
I own two bikes with STI shifter, two with downtube shifters, and the 520 with bar end shifter. Most of my riding is touring and I wouldn't trade them for anything.
Otherwise, the changes you note are mostly personal preferance.
You seem to have fallen into the common trap of the 520. IT IS NOT A RACE BIKE AND IT WILL NEVER BE. It is one of the few modern production bicycles that has been designed from the ground up as a touring bike. Most touring bikes are simply sport bikes with lugs for a trunk rack. It is great for what it was designed and poor for most other applications. I fear that in time Trek will stop production of the 520 for lack of demand and too many people complaining about the model not perfoming like a Madone.
Please take no offense, but I've heard this so many times before and nobody seems to listem to reason on the topic.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Try [email protected]*



Mule said:


> You seem to have fallen into the common trap of the 520. IT IS NOT A RACE BIKE AND IT WILL NEVER BE.


Why do you all think she wants a racing bike? She has "travel plans."

Becca, there are a lot of 520 owners on the bike touring list @phred.org who can help. BTW exactly what is it you are trying to do? Just changing out stuff you don't like? The most common change to done 520's on the touring list is lower gears, but you don't want that.


----------

